# Cost of phonecalls



## Guest (May 20, 2009)

Hi all!

What is the cost of phonecalls to the UK from Cyprus? Both fix and mobile. Are there phonecards? Callshops?

Forgot to check last time


Regards

Anders


----------



## andyrogers (Jan 7, 2009)

Vegaanders said:


> Hi all!
> 
> What is the cost of phonecalls to the UK from Cyprus? Both fix and mobile. Are there phonecards? Callshops?
> 
> ...


I have cyta voda it is about 10c a min to uk landline. (so easy)


----------



## Miles and Sue (Nov 11, 2008)

Cost land line to land line start from 3.54c per min using the Cyta "1018" service full breakdown of both mobile and fixed charges available from 

CYTA


----------

